# Bernzomatic Butane



## Titus9000 (May 18, 2010)

I heard that butane quality is very important. I havent read anything about the quality of Bernzomatic Butane. It is sold next to little utility torches (small pipe soldering etc.). Does anyone know if this is O.K. to use? If not, what should I be using?


----------



## StephenW (Apr 5, 2010)

I don't know the specific brand you've referenced but if it's a $2-$3 bottle, avoid it. I personally use Vector and have never had an issue with it. Never seen the need to spend more on Xikar branded butane and the like.

Here they are on CI: Vector Butane Fuel 2-Pack - Cigars International

Use the free shipping link in the promo thread and you're set.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I always use at least triple refined but buy 5 x as I want to ensure the best quality I can. While I know Bernzomatic is used for lighters I'm not sure of the refinement on it.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

I have used it, still got a can of it and don't seem to have issues with it. But, I don't use it much.
Its made for "burners/torches" that put out alot of gas (fire) therefore its not needed to be as refined as a cigar lighter gas should be.

*Id just stick with the more refined gas*. Either save $1 or 2 on cheaper gas or ruin a $20 lighter........ which is cheaper??


----------



## e-man (Jan 5, 2009)

Vector fuel is so cost effective that I now use it in my butane soldering iron as well. More fuel than I can get buying crappy Ronson fuel. It also gives me an excuse to visit the B&M when I run out.


----------



## kRaZe15 (Jan 25, 2010)

vector 5+ is the way to go i use this fuel and also have no issues with any of the lighters. great stuff it is.


----------



## Ieatboxxx (Dec 1, 2020)

Titus9000 said:


> I heard that butane quality is very important. I havent read anything about the quality of Bernzomatic Butane. It is sold next to little utility torches (small pipe soldering etc.). Does anyone know if this is O.K. to use? If not, what should I be using?


Bernzomatic 5.5 oz Butane is Triple refined, listed on some sites as a top torch lighter refueling brand. Whip-it! Red can 300ml butane on the other hand is 5x refined. Costs 2x as much here in Las Vegas; Bernzomatic from HD=$6, Whip-it! from smoke & tobacco stores $10. I used $1 butane from the 99 cent stores for 25 years & it always worked fine, Mostly. I had a box full of torch lighters that stopped working, mostly from friends. I got a really nice torch as a gift, filled it & no dice off the top. Tried a new can of Bernzomatic, no joy, it did work with SOME torches tho... I broke down & got the _x refined butane that the smoke shops were always pushing (at a much higher price) & low & behold, after charge & evacuation a few times, the new torch came to life, more impressive, I filled some of the non functioning torches I had & many of them sprang to life. Weird thing is, some torches work fine with the low grade butane, others demand the high grade stuff. Also, the good stuff clears clogs, in a few ways. Yes, filling & using seems to remove deposits, but I heard about running some butane threw the top of the torch... I tried a few squirts on some torches that had performed like champs, but lost "power" over time, Well ,after the shower of premium butane, they worked like new or almost like new again. The benefits of premium refined butane were immediate profound, I will only use this type in the future.


----------



## Ieatboxxx (Dec 1, 2020)

Bernzomatic 5.5 oz Butane is Triple refined, listed on some sites as a top torch lighter refueling brand. Whip-it! Red can 300ml butane on the other hand is 5x refined. Costs 2x as much here in Las Vegas; Bernzomatic from HD=$6, Whip-it! from smoke & tobacco stores $10. I used $1 butane from the 99 cent stores for 25 years & it always worked fine, Mostly. I had a box full of torch lighters that stopped working, mostly from friends. I got a really nice torch as a gift, filled it & no dice off the top. Tried a new can of Bernzomatic, no joy, it did work with SOME torches tho... I broke down & got the _x refined butane that the smoke shops were always pushing (at a much higher price) & low & behold, after charge & evacuation a few times, the new torch came to life, more impressive, I filled some of the non functioning torches I had & many of them sprang to life. Weird thing is, some torches work fine with the low grade butane, others demand the high grade stuff. Also, the good stuff clears clogs, in a few ways. Yes, filling & using seems to remove deposits, but I heard about running some butane threw the top of the torch... I tried a few squirts on some torches that had performed like champs, but lost "power" over time, Well ,after the shower of premium butane, they worked like new or almost like new again. The benefits of premium refined butane were immediate profound, I will only use this type in the future.


----------



## Scap (Nov 27, 2012)

Now there's a necro double tap.


----------



## Fusion (Apr 5, 2017)

I use Neon 5X refined, cheap as hell from my local ciggy shop( $4 for 10.14 oz ), its also sold on amazon, i dont think the brand matters as much as the refinement factor


----------



## deke (Aug 19, 2013)

I have been using Vector for several years and haven't had the torch problems I used to have.


----------

